# Blush rec.s for NC25/C2



## xphoenix06 (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey everyone, I'm starting to get more into blushes, as of now I only have Nars Orgasm, MAC Nuance, and Stila Convertible color Lilium. All of the blushes I own are on the pink to peach side.  I want to branch out more and have different colored blushes that I could alternate between the seasons, for different looks and for different occasions.  

Nars Orgasm is a nice golden pink/peach on me
MAC Nuance is a nice warm golden peach on me
Stila Convertible color Lilium looks like a very light yet slightly dirty pink on me.

Anyone know of any nice and flattering nude blushes, darker blushes for fall/winter seasons and other nice colors for my skintone? I have mostly yellow undertones, I can wear MAC f&b in C2, MUFE hd 120, and Nars sheer glow in fiji.  I don't really have a preference on brand (high-end or low-end) or if it's powder or cream, as long as I can get on-line or in stores here in the mid-west (I don't live close to a sephora, mac, etc. and all the drugstore brands don't have testers).  Please and thank you to all that can help!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





♥


----------



## romi79_2008 (Sep 1, 2010)

I like Mac tenderling( as a pinkish nude)Mac sunbasque( glowing bronze) and Nars deep throat as pink


----------



## kittykit (Sep 1, 2010)

MAC Cubic is natural and pinkish nude. I think it will look great on you.


----------



## LC (Sep 1, 2010)

i'm also an nc25 and c2. I agree about tenderling. it's beautiful. I also wear mocha a lot


----------



## geeko (Sep 1, 2010)

MAC strada is very nice. Although it looks really boring in the pan, but it turns out very well on the face


----------



## jacquiqui (Sep 2, 2010)

i have the same coloring as you, and i love nars madly (neutral), illamasqua lover (straight up peach), nyc blushable creme stick in south st. seashell (bronzey-peach) and big apple blush (neutral mauvey pink.) for something more fall/winter appropriate i love coy girl, it gives that just-came-in-from-the-snow look (that doesn't sound too appealing, but it is gorgeous on the skin.)


----------



## EmilyIsElectric (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm around an nc25 too and I really like Style blush from Mac, it's a coral colour with a gold kind of frost to it, it can be applied really softly for daytime use despite being a frost and is great when you have a tan.
I also love Dollymix too, it's a really bright bright pink.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm NW25 in MAC/Fiji in Nars sheer glow/ 118 in MUFE HD and love Nars Madly and Bobbi Brown Nude Shimmer Brick. Those two are hands down my fave nude blushes. Mocha by MAC would be my third pick


----------



## StyleDemonXoXo (Sep 4, 2010)

MAC Style(frosty peachy coral), Sunbasque(sunkissed peachy bronze), Mocha(natural for everyday), Plum Foolery(gorgeous plum great for purple looks)
Too Faced Snow Bunny,it's suppose to be a light bronzer but is more like a highlighter, it has strips of bronze, pink, beige, and white, it's gorgeous when applied just to the cheeks. It gives u the prettiest glow, better then any msf. It's an everyday shade that goes well with most looks.


----------



## pinkita (Sep 6, 2010)

i´m nc 25 too. I love deep thoat (nars) in my skin. Orgasm is too light.
Mac pink swoon is very beautiful for everyday.


----------



## cipelica (Sep 22, 2010)

strada...if you can get it. tenderling. blushbaby


----------

